# Transfert ipod -> iTunes : les applications



## kapik (9 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Comment faire pour transférer les applications que j'ai télécharger de l'ipod à iTunes?

Ou alors est ce que iTunes peut savoir qu'elles applications ont été téléchargées? gratuites et achetées


----------



## r e m y (9 Octobre 2008)

Quand tu synchronises ton iPOD avec iTunes, les applications achetées depuis l'iPOD directement (payantes ou gratuites), sont transférées sur ton ordinateur et tu les retrouve sur l'onglet Applications d'iTunes


----------



## fandipod (9 Octobre 2008)

Je confirme ce que dis remy... +1


----------



## kapik (9 Octobre 2008)

ha nikel merci j'avais peur que ca efface celles de l'ipod !
merci


----------

